# Female Advanced mt biker looking to get a DJ for cross training... Where to start????



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

Budget? About $600 (prefer used)
What size frame do I need (looking for 26" wheels)? I'm 5' 4"

*]I want to focus on pump track, learn to bunny hop and tabletop jumps... This should help improve my mountain biking skills (-:[/B

I tried a friends Specialized P, it felt big, not comfortable to ride (they only come in one size)...

Another friend has a blkmrkt, might be outa my price range though, and again I don't have a clue on size?

I was also thinking of possibly building one up, that would take tons of research... I would start with a frame if so...

Any suggestions?

Thanks 
Kelli*


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

You should be open to considering a 24". Something like the NS Capital 24" would fit your bill but might be out of your price range unless you find a good deal on a used complete. Poking around this forums you'll find threads talking about affordable models.

No matter the wheel size, I would look for a 21.5 TT. 
I might look for ones that are more street oriented as they will be more compact and look for Short size option (often the only options if there is one is Short/Long)

To keep price down and quality up you might also want to go rigid which will also help boost skills and form.


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

Look at the pinkbike classifieds there are nearly 100 Dj bikes posted for sale a week. 
You should be able to find a pretty nice bike to get started on for less than $500.
i picked up a used trail or park for a frind last week for $200. tons of people get DJ bikes, use them a couple of weeks and never touch them again.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

+1 on the 24" they are fun. Or you could go 20"


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

If your goal is pump tracks you could totally rock a 20 or 24 and I would second the rigid option. Smaller wheels for some reason typically come with a smaller price tag and rigid is always cheaper than suspension. 
Only being 5'4" you might find it difficult to find a 26 inch wheel bike that you feel comfy on. The specialized p bike has a 22 inch TT and that is pretty standard now and most companies are only offering one size. Transition offers two but I believe sm=22 and large =24... my eastern is 21.5 but still that is a decent length for a smaller frame. In bmx that is a pro xl. That wouldn't be a bike I would recommend for you. I would go with a pro or depending on your build even a expert for a race bike(not needed) 
Long story short if you go smaller and get good rallying a 20 at high speed your MTB will feel super slow motion to you. Check out leelikesbikes.com he talks about it and I feel it is true. It will take some getting use to. If you don't want that go out with a 24 there are plenty of solid 20 and 24 inch our there at really good prices. Good luck!


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the advise!!! It sounds like 24" over 26" would be the better choice? I was assuming 26" would have been the better choice as I want to apply what I learn at the pump track as well as jumping, bunny hopping, etc. to my mountain biking skills... I would think that would transfer better/easier.

I did notice a price decrease on the 24 from 26. When I search for "dirt jumper" I don't get a lot of 24", mostly 26"

As for the Pinkbike suggestion, I'm on it! As well as good ol Craigslist.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

The skills will transfer just fine. I actually think that if you can shred on a 20 you will shred even harder on a MTB. There are a few 24 inch Dj bikes out there but a 24 inch cruiser will do you just fine for pump tracks and jumps. Its all about the geo that is what makes those tasks easier. It will always be more difficult to manual, jump, Bunny hop .... a xc bike over a bmx or Dj bike


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

kellijayne said:


> Wow, thanks for all the advise!!! It sounds like 24" over 26" would be the better choice? I was assuming 26" would have been the better choice as I want to apply what I learn at the pump track as well as jumping, bunny hopping, etc. to my mountain biking skills... I would think that would transfer better/easier.
> 
> I did notice a price decrease on the 24 from 26. When I search for "dirt jumper" I don't get a lot of 24", mostly 26"
> 
> As for the Pinkbike suggestion, I'm on it! As well as good ol Craigslist.


24's are harder to find than 26. It would be worth the search though.
20's are cheap and plentiful and might be worth a serious look. Bmx definitely transfers to mtb. Usually the best bikers are from moto or bmx. You can't beat bmx riders for skills


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

So here is a thread from pinkbike about this topic 
24inch or 26inch dirt jump bike - Pinkbike Forum

A couple brands to look at for 24 inch Dj would be DMR and Scott. I'm not sure if Scott is still making it but a guy I met at our bike park had one. It was rigid and was super fun to ride. It had crazy short chain stays.... good luck in your search


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you could ride 24"s or 26"s. 26"s will be more consistent with what you already ride, whereas 24"s will help 'break out' of ruts to learn new skills like bunnyhops, manualing, pump track etc. Since you're trying to learn new terrain/new skills, I agree with the other guys, 24"s would be a good cross training experience. But, note, we're not talking about 24" "youth" sized mtb's. These are normal dirt jumper sizes, just with 24" wheels.

This bike would have been ideal for you, but I sold it already. It's a size Small (21.5" top tube) Black Market MOB 26".










Something like this would also be ideal for what you've described. A Union Street Molly Maguire 24" DJ/park bike (made in USA):










Here's a side-by-side visual comparison of 2005 Specialized P.Street 24" and a 2005 DK Xenia 26":

They both have a 22" top tube. But, as you can see standover (seat tube length) is lower on the 24". The back end is about an inch shorter (15.25" cs instead of 16.25").

The back end being shorter plus the smaller rear wheel will make the front end easier to pull up in bunnyhops and manuals. Although the Specialized D.Street fork in the picture is extremely heavy, so maybe not the best example. 










There's a guy on pinkbike selling a Union Street Molly Maguire 24". It might be an ideal size for you. Union Street Bikes "USB" Molly Macguire Custom - Pinkbike I actually have a Molly myself. Thought about selling, but I have a local guy who's interested right now.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

YRG said:


> +1 on the 24" they are fun. Or you could go 20"


I was in the same sorta situation as the OP a few years back. Did the 24 and 26" park/DJ bike for awhile until I finally bought a nice 20" that fit me; I haven't taken the bigger bikes off their hooks for pump/jump/park riding since, and I've leaned more about bike handling in the past couple seasons than in the previous 15 or so.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there any possibility you can ride some 26" bikes and 24" bikes? That said, a 24" or 20" would work better. They're lighter, have less rotational weight, and they're not as long. Go with a dirt or trails oriented 24" or 20" frame. The slacker angles provide stability at speeds needed for trails vs. street frames; where most moves are done slower.

Pinkbike is loaded with great deals on dj bikes. Good luck and shred deadly.


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

rogbie said:


> Is there any possibility you can ride some 26" bikes and 24" bikes? That said, a 24" or 20" would work better. They're lighter, have less rotational weight, and they're not as long. Go with a dirt or trails oriented 24" or 20" frame. The slacker angles provide stability at speeds needed for trails vs. street frames; where most moves are done slower.
> 
> Pinkbike is loaded with great deals on dj bikes. Good luck and shred deadly.


Ya, I tried a Specialized P26 and a 24 Black Market Contraband over the weekend, I LOVED the Blk Mrkt! The 26r felt sluggish and big for me. I've been looking for a used blk mrkt contraband, and apparently they're aren't many used for sale... I'll keep looking. Also I was looking for a Union Street Molly... hard to find as well. I would like to start with a somewhat current bike with at least disk brakes (not V-brakes), I dont want to buy something and have to put money in it right away.

I thank everyone for all the awesome comments and advise! This forum ROCKS


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

cool sounds like 24 inch is the ticket for you... but nothing wrong with rim brakes for a pump track and dirt jump bike... you only need to slow down no need for serious stopping power unless you were planning on getting into trials riding as well, at least IMO


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

cglasford said:


> cool sounds like 24 inch is the ticket for you... but nothing wrong with rim brakes for a pump track and dirt jump bike... you only need to slow down no need for serious stopping power unless you were planning on getting into trials riding as well, at least IMO


Some trials stuff would be fun, that's why I'm trying to shoot for the disks


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

*I found the perfect bike - Black Market Contraband! see photo *

WooooHooo! I got me a new bike! 
Black Market Contraband!

Need advise already! I'm looking for a front disk compatible fork/shock. The previous owner suggested X-Fusion Velvet RL or RL2 1 1/8 100mm
They are a little pricey, would love to find something used and in good shape if possible


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

24 inch? Might have to build the front wheel to get one with a disc compatible hub. Most 24s are designed for bmx so rim brake or no brake... as for suspension I'm not sure I would even bother for pump tracks and small jumps. Especially if you are interested in trials. However you can pick up a cheap used fox float 100 and shim it to 80mm real easy


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

cglasford said:


> Might have to build the front wheel to get one with a disc compatible hub.


It has a disk compatible hub


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

kellijayne said:


> It has a disk compatible hub


Is the fork disc compatible? If so I'd recommend to give the rigid fork a go prior to investing more money...


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

What type of axle does it have? Fixed, quick release, 15 or 20 thru?


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

cglasford said:


> Is the fork disc compatible? If so I'd recommend to give the rigid fork a go prior to investing more money...


Yes, that particular fork is disk compatible! So when doing Trials type riding (we're talking newbie here), no suspension would be better?


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I personally do not think so. Suspension will make pumping jumping trials and ramps more difficult as the fork will absorb energy. Only reason I would recommend is if you have bad wrists. I just went to a suspension fork this year and have it set extremely stiff.. so probably not a lot of need for one...


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

*Disk compatible Ridged fork...*



cglasford said:


> Suspension will make pumping jumping trials and ramps more difficult as the fork will absorb energy...


We then, finding a disk compatible ridged form should be cheaper? Any recommendations there? I wonder if Black Market makes a disk compatible one?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

There are a lot of suspension corrected disc mount rigid forks out there. Like this Identiti Bikes -Forks - REBATE JUMP 1420 XL Forks. - Product Information in all axle configurations. In fact you can find cheap take off ones easy since many bikes come stock with them and people then add suspension.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Another rigid choice could be a DMR Trailblade. 

You'll obviously want to keep an eye on the axle-to-crown measurement when buying.

Congrats on the sweet ride!


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Realistically, you don't need a front brake for pump tracks and DJs. A front brake at the jumps spells trouble: more things to break; added weight (not much, but in the wrong place); the stopping power of a front brake isn't, really, needed.

Another thing about trials moves: the gear ratio needs to be a lot closer to 1:1. On the bike you have, it looks like a 25T ring and 10T or 11T cog, or ~2.5:1. 

Not to dissuade you from trying trials moves, they're just harder on a DJ than one would think. Trials frames and a DJ frames, may look similar, but they're quite different in all aspects: geometry, components.

edit: Any frame builder should be able to weld a brake boss to a rigid fork, for a reasonable amount (<$100).


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

kellijayne said:


> Wow, thanks for all the advise!!! It sounds like 24" over 26" would be the better choice? I was assuming 26" would have been the better choice as I want to apply what I learn at the pump track as well as jumping, bunny hopping, etc. to my mountain biking skills... I would think that would transfer better/easier.
> 
> I did notice a price decrease on the 24 from 26. When I search for "dirt jumper" I don't get a lot of 24", mostly 26"
> 
> As for the Pinkbike suggestion, I'm on it! As well as good ol Craigslist.


 Kelli, I learned most of jumping/hopping/control stuff on 20" and it transferred to 24/26/29 wheel sizes as well as being useful for Cross and Road racing. My first Citizen's Road Race I hopped a pair of racers who crashed right in front of me, no damage to the bike, no flats. I think the thing that will help you learn quickest is keeping on a lighter/simpler bike. I would even consider a BMX cruiser (24") wheel. Good luck with your pursuit.


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

jmmorath said:


> There are a lot of suspension corrected disc mount rigid forks out there. Like this Identiti Bikes -Forks - REBATE JUMP 1420 XL Forks. - Product Information in all axle configurations. In fact you can find cheap take off ones easy since many bikes come stock with them and people then add suspension.


YES! I've been looking at this fork, however I cant find it anywhere... ALL out of stock! So you are saying that Mikes Bikes uses them on some of there generic builds and had take-offs?


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

slapheadmofo said:


> Another rigid choice could be a DMR Trailblade.


Ive read some pretty BAD reviews about that fork!


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Isn't that bike 24 inch wheels? I'd make sure you check out the crown to axle length most of those forks are for 26 inch wheels. I might suggest you look at having the brake bosses added to the current fork


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

cglasford said:


> Isn't that bike 24 inch wheels? I'd make sure you check out the crown to axle length most of those forks are for 26 inch wheels. I might suggest you look at having the brake bosses added to the current fork


Ya... there are 2 versions, one is an XL (465mm) and the other is not (425mm). I would not be getting the XL


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a few more choices for you. These are designed for trials, so the crown-to-axle length is shorter. Not sure how well they'll hold up to multiple botched landings of dirt jumping, though (good trials riders land on the rear wheels).

26" Forks - at WebCyclery|WebSkis|Bend, Oregon


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anyone know if this fork will work with my blk mrkt contraband... I would like to lower it to 80mm ( or is it not possible)...
X Fusion Velvet RL2 26" 120mm travel AIR suspension fork 1.5" steerer


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kellijayne said:


> Does anyone know if this fork will work with my blk mrkt contraband... I would like to lower it to 80mm ( or is it not possible)...
> X Fusion Velvet RL2 26" 120mm travel AIR suspension fork 1.5" steerer


My first impression is no, because like most DJ bikes, the Contraband uses a standard 
1 1/8" fork.
Take a look at the Manitou Circus; it's a popular choice.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> My first impression is no, because like most DJ bikes, the Contraband uses a standard
> 1 1/8" fork.
> Take a look at the Manitou Circus; it's a popular choice.


I have a velvet with a 1 1/8 ht, you can lower them and it is a very nice fork. I would recommend it over the circus because it is a pound lighter than the lightest circus.


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

YRG said:


> I have a velvet with a 1 1/8 ht, you can lower them and it is a very nice fork. I would recommend it over the circus because it is a pound lighter than the lightest circus.


thanks YRG! So a 1.5 steer non-tapered would work? and I can lower a 120mm to 80?


----------



## Collins (Feb 23, 2013)

Re sus forks, consider a Marzo DJ -- a DJ2 if you can find one. Non-tapered, 80 or 100. Perfect.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

you would need to varify your head tube diameter... most bikes are not 1.5 most are 1 and 1/8 or tapered


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

cglasford said:


> you would need to varify your head tube diameter... most bikes are not 1.5 most are 1 and 1/8 or tapered


A Contraband definitely does not have 1.5 !


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Back when the Black Market team rode the X-Fusion Velvet, that was a different version of the Velvet. Now, it does not come in an 80mm travel version, but it used to.

BTI | 26" Suspension Forks from X-Fusion Shox

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/1-5-vs-1-1-8-steerer-524557.html


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

kellijayne said:


> thanks YRG! So a 1.5 steer non-tapered would work? and I can lower a 120mm to 80?


A 1.5 won't work, but a straight 1 1/8 will work. Like Cmc says the new one only go down to 100mm while the older model went to 80.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

4.7 pounds is not bad . . . . although a rigid will be a lot lighter, like the NS at 2.9 pounds: BTI | NS Bikes RNS fork with topcap, 1-1/8" - black

https://www.bti-usa.com/images/pictures/ap/ap9065.jpg

Manitou Circus Expert 26" Fork

• 130mm travel models can be reduced to 120mm and *100mm models can be reduced to 80mm travel using included spacers*• 20mm Hex axle provides superior torsional stiffness
• Absolute + cartridge platform oil damping system: specifically tuned for Dirt Jumping
• Forged I-Beam style crown: bigger, stronger, and more durable
• Alloy steerer, and 32mm aluminum stanchions

weight:

4.7 lb (2134g)


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like the RS Argyle. I have the older 409 and 318. Super simple forks to set-up and repair. They're pretty bomb proof as well.

The 318 and 409 go for <$250. The seals and oil are easy to change at home. RS has detailed repair guides to help the repair process.


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I have an argyle as well and love it but they aren't the lightest thing on the planet but burly, stiff and easy to work on... I picked mine up used for $75... if you are worried about weight you will want to go with air or rigid....


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

*Will this fork work with my Blk Mrkt contraband??*

*Hey Guys will this fork work???*

X Fusion Velvet RL2 Remote 100 Suspension Fork 1 1 8 Black 9mm | eBay

*X-Fusion Velvet RL2 Remote 100 Suspension Fork 1 1/8 Black 9mm*

(do I have to use the remote? or do they come without?)

*Item Specifications*
Color	Black
Weight	1542.2g
Brake Usage F/R	Front
Fork Rake	41mm
Axle to Crown Length	479mm
Crown Race	30.0
Brake Type	Disc
Wheel Size	650b,26",27.5"
Travel	100mm
Front Hub Spacing	100mm
Front Axle Type	9x1
Spring	Air
Wheel Mount Center Offset	0mm
Lockout	Handlebar Remote
Defined Color	Black
S.H.I.S. Clamp Diameter	28.6
Item Name	Velvet
Steerer Type	Straight


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, but you will need a qr front wheel


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

my only question would be is that the type of axle you have on your hub currently or where you planning on replacing the front wheel? That looks like a thru axle and note a standard QR so if you have a fixed bmx axle on your current hub it wont work...


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

YRG said:


> Yes, but you will need a qr front wheel


*this is the hub I have:*

PROFILE ELITE FRONT HUB / DISK COMPATIBLE with 9t driver.
The current fork is a Blk Mrkt tech 9

it is not a thru axle, its a standard 9mm, with bolt. I can take a photo of it if that helps?

link to Profile hubs:
Profile Racing E-Store


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah you will need a fork with standard drop out so you can just slide that hub in and tighten down the bolts,


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

cglasford said:


> Yeah you will need a fork with standard drop out so you can just slide that hub in and tighten down the bolts,


DANG... I see a lot of photos of contraband's with an x-fusion Velvet Fork, I cant find that specific fork that will work, especially with the drop out?... FRUSTRATED!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kellijayne said:


> *this is the hub I have:*
> 
> PROFILE ELITE FRONT HUB / DISK COMPATIBLE with 9t driver.
> The current fork is a Blk Mrkt tech 9
> ...


That link says that the front hub is convertible to 15mm or 20mm thru axle. :thumbsup:



kellijayne said:


> DANG... I see a lot of photos of contraband's with an x-fusion Velvet Fork, I cant find that specific fork that will work, especially with the drop out?... FRUSTRATED!


That's because X-Fusion stopped making that fork !


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

you will need to find a fork, probably an older model, with a 9mm QR, not a thru axle...

something like this Fox F-series FIT RLC 2010 - Pinkbike

i'm not sure on specs or if you can drop a 120 to 80mm but if not look for something like a fox float R 100 probably a couple years old that should work fine, unless you want to invest in a new front wheel or at least a new hub


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

if it's convertible just contact the manufacture and order the conversion kit... shouldn't cost much


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

_
Product Details
All New Design - Five Colors: Red, Blue, Black, Purple, Green, Gold - ISO Disk Brake Mount - *Convertible from 20mm to 15mm to 10mm bolt on to QR*

Disk QR weight: 222g

Disk 3/8 CrMo Bolt On weight: 285g

Disk 3/8 Ti Bolt On weight: 260g

Disk 15mm weight: 192g

Disk 20mm weight: 189g_


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

*OK... so what your sayin' is... that Velvet fork will work with my hub?*

Below is a link to the hub conversion kits, I still don't know which one is the correct one to get for that fork... I KNOW I KNOW... i'm a newbie... sorry!

*Hub parts:*
Profile Racing E-Store

*The fork in question:*
X Fusion Velvet RL2 Remote 100 Suspension Fork 1 1 8 Black 9mm | eBay

YOU ALL ARE SO FRIKEN AWESOME!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

kellijayne said:


> *OK... so what your sayin' is... that Velvet fork will work with my hub?*
> 
> Below is a link to the hub conversion kits, I still don't know which one is the correct one to get for that fork... I KNOW I KNOW... i'm a newbie... sorry!
> 
> ...


First off, I'm not sure I would trust that ebay listing. It says 9mm (the typical skinny axle or quick release skewer size), but the picture is of a thru-axle (probably the 15mm thru-axle). The 15mm thru-axle size was introduced by FOX a few years ago, and then X-Fusion did it also. The typical thru axle is 20mm. So, most Dirt Jump and Downhill forks will have a 20mm thru-axle (looks like a hollow tube).

I'm not real clear if you're saying you already have the Profile hub? Or you're going to buy one? If you already have one, then post a pic ! If it's a skinny axle with axle nuts on the ends, then it's a 9mm (or maybe 3/8" which is 9.5"mm). 3/8" is a bmx size--and Profile's bmx hubs have 3/8" axles. but typically, 9mm and 9.5mm are so close that a suspension fork will fit a 3/8" axle as well.

I would recommend NOT getting a 100mm travel fork. It is going to be around 477-480mm axle to crown, while an 80mm travel fork is around 457mm axle to crown. In other words the 100 mm fork makes your front end 20mm taller.

The Contraband is designed to be a very low/compact bike. If you put a 100mm fork on it, it will work, but it will tilt the front end up a little more than intended and just kinda be a little goofy. Now, you could go to a trusted shop and have the fork lowered. But, some shops are not exactly experts in this. I have a Marzocchi DJ1 fork that was lowered by a previous owner and it has never worked well. I have never tried to lower a fork myself; I guess after spending a lot of money on a new fork, I just don't want to mess with it. If I had an old fork to mess around with, maybe I would.

This is my friend Buddy checking out Carter Holland's (owner of Black Market) Contraband a few years ago when the Black Market guys came to our trails. As you can see, it has a rigid fork. Since it was designed partly as a skatepark bike, the rigid fork is a pretty common choice. The gap you see above the front tire is correct; because it's a 24" wheel in a 26" fork, there is extra gap.... but it's still supposed to have some gap because the Contraband is a suspension-corrected frame. If you look at a 24" BMX cruiser, there is only like an inch or less of gap, but that's because BMX cruiser frames aren't designed to have any option for suspension. Some of the Contrabands I have seen have the fork lowered down to 60mm travel.










I think you could look around and find a cross country fork at 80mm travel. X-Fusion Velvet was actually an xc fork, not originally designed for dirt jumping. The Black Market riders got a hookup from them, and then everyone was like, hey, this is a lighter fork that seems to hold up abuse, so it became popular. But, there are other xc forks you could run on a pump track bike. You just run a little extra air psi to stiffen it up. An xc fork can be like 3 or 4 pounds instead of a DJ fork being like 5 or 6.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi cmc4130... ya, I have the profile hubs already and I plan on lowering the fork to 80mm. Black Market recommends the Velvet fork as it's light and easy to lower and somewhat inexpensive ($300 to $400). 

as mentioned in an earlier thread... this is the hub I have:

PROFILE ELITE FRONT HUB / DISK COMPATIBLE with 9t driver.
The current fork is a Blk Mrkt tech 9

it is not a thru axle, its a standard 9mm, with bolt. I can take a photo of it if that helps?


----------



## kellijayne (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's my bike and a "somewhat close-up" of the hub


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Huh??????? Oh ! Hah hah. I missed the post a week ago where you already bought a Contraband ! 

In that case, yeah, a suspension fork with 9mm dropouts will work with your hub.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

If you want to start cheap look for 24 BMX bikes. The problem with some of them is crazy steep head angle. BMX race bikes are very light, very cheap used, come in 20 and 24 wheels, smaller frames than 26 bikes. Good option.

Word of caution on rigid fork: Many guys that ride those bikes are experienced guys that usually clear landings properly, have BMX experience, and many are young guys that can take a beating much better than adults. So they get away with rigid fork which is more efficient, lighter and gives you better control.

If you didn't grow up on BMX you are looking at a loooong learning curve where you need a bike that will make it easier on your body, or you will start disliking pump tracks and dirt jumps very quickly. That's why I say go with a suspension fork. You can always take it off and go rigid, rigid forks are cheap.

Also weight is important, and at your size even more so. Many DJ parks are short and you need a bike that can accelerate very fast. Usually no pedaling between jumps, just pumping. Lots of the cheap DJ bikes are 32-34 pounds tanks (especially bikes with gears and mechanical disc brakes) and will be too big for you anyways. You will feel that weight.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

kellijayne said:


> Hi cmc4130... ya, I have the profile hubs already and I plan on lowering the fork to 80mm. Black Market recommends the Velvet fork as it's light and easy to lower and somewhat inexpensive ($300 to $400).
> 
> as mentioned in an earlier thread... this is the hub I have:
> 
> ...


Velvet will work fine, any fork with QR drop outs will. Just don't get a fork with an axle. Velvet/Enix forks are easy to lower, I lowered mine to 80mm. Its also good they have air spring, you can set it pretty hard which is what you want for a pump track / DJ (forget about 25% sag, more like zero)


----------

